# Building doll furniture from scratch?



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

My wife is working on a small bronze figurine and I need to build a tiny chair for it. I'm planning to model it after a vintage oak swivel office chair. I'm guessing the total height will be about 6".

I'd like it to have a nice fine finish but don't want to have to struggle with any really hard, difficult wood. Suggestions? It has to be strong enough to support an 10" tall bronze figure. I was thinking mahogany maybe?

Lastly, I was hoping somebody here might tell me if it's worth it to use this as an excuse to splurge on some Auriou rifflers or a modelling rasp, since there are a fair number of curves in the design and I'd like to avoid using a dremel if I can.

Thanks!


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I think Mahogany would be a good choice for this project. I haven't done anything like this, but if I were taking it on I would want a set of Aurio rifflers, as well as a good scroll saw, a dremel and a magnifying visor.


----------

